# Hiking and hips....??



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

So we are a family that is very big on hiking. Although we were not able to get out much in the past few years, we are trying to start back up again towards the end of this year. I really want to take both of my girls with me but they both have bad hip issues. Although they both LOVE hiking, running, swimming, etc. I feel bad leaving them home instead of letting them live and enjoy life. I use to give them deramaxx on hiking days to help ease their pain. Currently, I do not have as much access to deramaxx as I did before(though I do still have access to it). Do I need to try to get it again, or should I look for something else(hopefully natural) to use? I don't want them to be in pain and suffering the whole time, but I want to take my dogs with me! I couldn't stand leaving them at home. What can I use for extra pain relief on those days?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

why take your dogs hiking if they
have bad hips???


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

If you could get painkillers I would take them. Obviously monitor them closely and if they look to be lagging behind, take them back. There is nothing dogs love more than hiking with their owners so..


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I would allow them to hike within reason as well. Can you add more swimming in addition? Swimming is great exercise and easy on joints too!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You don't need to have your dogs do anything that creates a need for pain killers. Pain is there for a reason. It's telling you, "don't do that." Try taking your dogs to a big open field somewhere where they can run around a little and have fun. Just not so much that they are in pain.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

u need to find something else to do with them besides hiking if its causing pain.what about a gentle walk through the neighborhood or along river? unfortunatly if your dogs have a "condition" that isnt gonna meet with your "excersize needs" u need to find something else to do with them that works better for them,not you.im sure they would enjoy a car ride,playing fetch,put them in a training class or something to get them "out". i also found that Metacam is safer and cheaper than deramaxx.whatever u do,dont use rimadyl


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't use rimadyl and I usually have metacam on hand, I just ran out last winter. 

I always try to take them whenever there is swimming involved. We have no open fields in my area(and it would have the same affect on them anyway.) The problem is, I never know if they are truly in pain or not. Both hide it well seeing as one will play ball for HOURS, and she ends up with very limited movement, but still keeps playing. I walk them in the neighborhood everyday and take them to parks sometime, but its not enough for them. They are dogs and want to be in the wilderness even more than I do. I hate to keep that from them. One just turned four and LOVES hiking, I couldn't bare to keep that from her when she is already so young! 

I took my older girl, who has had FHOs on both hips, hiking earlier this year, and although it was fairly easy, she seemed to do rather well....she did end up ripping her shoulder open on a thorn though..ick. I didn't even catch it until we were headed back! She was always far up ahead, running like wild dog! 

I just hate to take something from them that they love, just because they both got the short end of the deal when it comes to genetics. On the other hand, I don't want to be called a bad dog owner because I took them with me. Only other dog I have is my chihuahua, guess I could always take her! lol Not sure how well that would go over...haha


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if you take your Chihuahua take a carrier. if you go to far
for her you can carry her.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> if you take your Chihuahua take a carrier. if you go to far
> for her you can carry her.


Small dogs can hike a long way barring health problems. My Italian greyhound will go for miles as will my sheltie.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm curious do you give join supplements or feed foods that are high in glucosamine and chondroiton? I know that many people that have dogs that have join problems and they have them swim, swim, and swim some more, and from how they talk it almost releases the pain in their babies for a while while they are getting some awesome exercise.

I'm not sure i would take my pup hiking if i knew it hurt him no matter the pills i had, and even then i wouldn't be okay with pumping him full of meds because of his pain


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it does suck.....but sometimes that's life....

love your dogs, take them to a pool if you can...

but why take the chance, knowing they have hip problems..


----------

